# single core vs. dual core, etc.



## il0vemang0es (Jul 9, 2009)

What is the purpose of the dual processors?

Let's say a Dell with 4GB DDR2 and 3 GHz with SINGLE CORE configuration?

versus an ACER with 2 GB DDR2 and 2.8 Ghz with DUAL CORE?

Which one will run better with software such as: photoshop, ms office and all that media junk?

I'm trying to a buy a computer that is affordable but one that can perform well upon multi-tasking on the computer.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

A 1.5gz dual core will be faster than a a 3ghz single core because of a few simple facts

- The cache's are bigger on dual cores
- It can do two things at once
- The architeture is better on dual cores because they are newer so it will run cooler and faster.


----------



## il0vemang0es (Jul 9, 2009)

what is the largest dual core of a desktop.

and what would anyone recommend to me that is affordable and useful for multi media programs?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats your motherboard?


----------



## Sheepykins (Oct 20, 2007)

the largest dual core of a desktop is a 3.0Ghz processor, but you can overclock them.

define multimedia programs, usually around 2.0Ghz is fine for things like Adobe photoshop, or premier or office

for the newest type of gaming not so much, around 2.4Ghz for gaming as a minimum these days.

if you want multitasking you want a dual core, its effectivly two processors built into one chip and you can assign a processor to a specific task which is pretty handy. 

as for what processor series, the INTEL core 2 duos are still benching the best dual core processors you can buy atm though alot of people still support amds chips


----------



## il0vemang0es (Jul 9, 2009)

What do you guys think about this spec. for a simple.... affordable yet manageable desktop??

I want opinions!! i'm on a budget bc I have a laptop, but I also want a desktop just because I don't like using my laptop all the time.

thank you!

:

Fast Intel Pentium D 3Ghz Dual Core!! 
Plenty 2GB RAM DDR2 Memory 
Fast 7200rpm 250GB SATA Hard disk drive 
Intel 82945G video with 256MB RAM - Great for games and Internet 
Brand New Samsung Dual Layer DVD Burner (Plays and Burns DVD's)!!! 
Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet adapter for your DSL and cable needs 
SoundMax Digital Audio - Sound Blaster Compatible 
8 total USB Ports (2 In Front For Easy Access) 
1x 25 Pin Printer Port 
1x 9 Pin Serial Port 
1x PCI-E Low Profile Slot Open 
2x PCI Low Profile Slots Open 
Integrated Line in Line out, and Mic Jacks 
Integrated Speakers 
Brand New Black/Silver USB Keyboard 
Brand New Black/Silver Laser Scroll USB Mouse


----------



## Sheepykins (Oct 20, 2007)

why....does it have a parallel port, are you sure its a dual core? they phased out the parallel port on most dual core mobos unless its quite, quite old. 

the pentiums are fine chips, not the best older technology but still fine for anything these days. i have a P4 3.0 in my dell dimension that can run almost anything.

i imagine that graphics card is integrated and has shared memory, depending on the OS you wanna use 2GB ram should be fine, but dont think you'll be playing any recent games.

integrated speakers, into the monitor?

its a nice spec for a machine to do word processing on, internet, IM, alot of applications and old games.

but you need to give us more information about what you are doing, what you need to do will determine the spec and then you try to align that spec with your budget.

but its not bad, put it that way


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

how much are you paying


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pentuim D's are old tech(3-4 years) they are basically 2 Pentium 4 cores on one die.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Sheepykins said:


> the largest dual core of a desktop is a 3.0Ghz processor, but you can overclock them.


Actually the highest rated duel core is the AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ rated at 3.2Ghz.


----------



## Sheepykins (Oct 20, 2007)

yeah but you wouldnt want it because it isnt worth the money, imo the best AMD athlons stop at the 6000chip, and theres two types one is 0.1 faster on the clock, but stress tests compared to its slightly older brother, same with the 6400


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't get a Dell is my advice. Especially one with a CPU that is two generations old.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*I agree*


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

I second that. Most Dell units are a pain to maintain and result in pure headaches later in life. In the end they usually don't end up doing well what Dell advertises them as...Gaming.


----------



## Sheepykins (Oct 20, 2007)

i think for average machines, dell to quite well.

what i hate are their cases, they are like chinese puzzleboxes


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think that for low end pieces of junk, Dells do well.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Also, Acer is one of the brands I like!


----------



## Sheepykins (Oct 20, 2007)

Acer only great thing they ever made was the G24 monitor. the rest is all plastic crap


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

I would willingly work on Compaq, Hewlett-Packard, Gateway, Acer, Asus, Lenovo, Toshiba, eMachines, or Custom computers but Dell is the only manufacturer that I will work on but hate every second of it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All pre-built PC's are a pain to work on physically but I have no more issues with dell than any others.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd buy an Acer in almost any situation. Dell, not if you paid me.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You can pay me to buy a Dell and then I will sell it right away.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

I would buy a Dell if they payed me for the unit and all its lifetime repairs. Units with me usually last well past the normal lifetime because of my maintenance policy so I want to be payed for my repairs.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I work on Dells all the time . . no more problems than others and their support is excellent. Particularly their driver support!

All OEM's are made from the same parts. I reccomend Dells to many of my clients who just need basic systems for good value.

I do not reccomend any OEM for the gamers . . or for clients who like to upgrade a lot.


----------



## il0vemang0es (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks guys. It seems that majority say DELL does not run well and is not so efficient. That's what I've been hearing as well from others. Thanks for the opinions!!!


----------

